# Moïse Amyraut on man as a social being



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 23, 2020)

Man is naturally a Lover of Society, and was not created to live in solitude: they which so affections to renounce converse with other men, must be (as One said long since) either some thing more or some thing less then Men. Now we have for the principal objects of our affections, God, and Men like our selves; which are also the two chief, and perhaps only things to which we owe any Duties. Concerning those duties, in which we stand obliged one towards another, it hath been requisite to establish certain Societies upon good constitutions as upon firm bases, to the end there might be certain Laws to regulate those duties, to correct our excesses, amend our defaults, restrain the licentiousness of some, and excite the supinity and negligence of others; that by such means all things might be preserved in good order. ...

For more, see Moïse Amyraut on man as a social being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

